
CUDA 10.2 (Toolkit and Nvidia driver) is the last release to support macOS - ngcc_hk
https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-toolkit-release-notes/index.html#title-new-features
======
ngcc_hk
We know it is coming and my old MacBook Pro and Mac Pro is a deadend. Still
... feel sad.

